# Who conceived using the withdrawl method?



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Have any of you conceived using the withdrawl method as BC?

...just curious









(ETA- not rhythm method.. i was corrected, sorry)


----------



## runner29 (Aug 1, 2004)

Do you mean using the old-fashioned rhythm method where you look at a calendar to tell you when you're "safe" or do you mean using the scientific sympto-thermal method where you using your body's fertility signs and your temperature every morning to tell you what days are "safe" ?? (also called NFP or FAM)

Also, do you mean how many people used NFP/FAM to get pregnant when they were trying to conceive? Or how many had an "oops?" Oh yeah, and then one more question - do you mean did they have an "oops" when they DTD knowing that they might realistically have an oops, but did it anyway, or an "oops" when they were following all the rules?

Just asking. Your question is a bit ambiguous!









I've used NFP for 3 years to avoid having a child, and used it for one month to try and conceive (successfully). I do not use the calender method and it would completely have failed for me within a month or two as I am very fertile and have irregular cycles. But clearly NFP works great, as long as we follow the rules, which we do since we have reasons to plan our family precisely.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Ok.. you're right.. I pretty much only mean the "pulling out" method.. lol.

I know I was fertile, and we DTD with no other method of BC (which is why I ask







)


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

the rhythm method is different than withdrawal. the rhythm method uses a calendar to guess when you're fertile based on past cycle history.


----------



## BananaBreadGirl (Apr 14, 2008)

I am using NFP (symptothermal method, different than rhythm method) and have been for my two years of marriage to avoid pregnancy. We follow the rules and have not had any surprises. Hope that helps answer your question, although like the previous poster I think the question is ambiguous.

runner29, if I'm reading your post correctly it sounds like you were successful in conceiving in the first cycle you tried? That's encouraging to me because ideally I would like my first child born in a certain 3-month time window (while I have health insurance through my work). I know things don't always work out the way we plan them though.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

oops sorry- you're right. i meant withdrawl!


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

it can be upto 96% effective (according to planned parenthood)

so as long as there hasn't been a recent orgasm, and your partner gets out in time, I'd say the odds are pretty low









of course, if he doesn't, it's as good as using no birth control at all.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
it can be upto 96% effective (according to planned parenthood)

so as long as there hasn't been a recent orgasm, and your partner gets out in time, I'd say the odds are pretty low









of course, if he doesn't, it's as good as using no birth control at all.


Thanks for the link!


----------



## runner29 (Aug 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BananaBreadGirl* 
runner29, if I'm reading your post correctly it sounds like you were successful in conceiving in the first cycle you tried? That's encouraging to me because ideally I would like my first child born in a certain 3-month time window (while I have health insurance through my work). I know things don't always work out the way we plan them though.

Yep, we conceived the very first cycle we tried. We're going to be trying again to be so exact around the end of August, depending on where my cycles are at that point. I hope we're that lucky again! I don't really know how common it is if you know your body perfectly for everything to still happen on the first try. Obviously it varies among different people! Good luck!! When are you trying for? I want my second born between May 25-June 10 of 2009, ideally, because I'm a college professor (well, I start this fall!) and so I'll be finished with finals and graduation by then, but will be able to have the maximum amount of time home before classes start again in the fall. Of course since my cycles are somewhat irregular, there's a decent chance that we won't be able to hit that window even if we do succeed on the first cycle again this time! I know I shouldn't complain because some people have a really hard time conceiving at all, but I'm a little bit of a control freak, and with my job it really just would be easier to plan exactly when it will happen!


----------



## jenmk (Apr 28, 2005)

A good friend of mine is pg with her 3rd baby. They have used withdrawal for bc for 12 years . . . and it's worked . . . except for 3 times!


----------



## molarmama (Dec 14, 2006)

This is how we got pregnant with our second child! It is a bit of an enigma why we are having so much trouble TRYING for our third. Maybe we should try the pull out method again!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *molarmama* 
This is how we got pregnant with our second child! It is a bit of an enigma why we are having so much trouble TRYING for our third. Maybe we should try the pull out method again!









Great idea (but maybe less fun)!


----------

